# Newly scanned subchannel will not show up in guide



## olds403 (Nov 20, 2007)

I searched and didn't find anything exactly like my situation so here goes. Was adjusting the antenna and did a rescan of locals with my 722. One station has a new subchannel. It is found when scanned but will not show up in the guide. I tried to add it to the custom list I use but it is not in the list of channels. I tried to input the channel numbers manually and the tuner goes to the main channel. Main channel is 47-1, when I input 47-2 it just goes to 47-1. Not sure why it will not tune it if it was found during the channel scan.


----------



## Ray [email protected] Network (Dec 28, 2010)

After you ran the scan, did you save the results to the 722 receiver? The new channels need to be saved to the receiver. All OTA channels will appear in YELLOW on the Guide. Please let me know. Thanks.



olds403 said:


> I searched and didn't find anything exactly like my situation so here goes. Was adjusting the antenna and did a rescan of locals with my 722. One station has a new subchannel. It is found when scanned but will not show up in the guide. I tried to add it to the custom list I use but it is not in the list of channels. I tried to input the channel numbers manually and the tuner goes to the main channel. Main channel is 47-1, when I input 47-2 it just goes to 47-1. Not sure why it will not tune it if it was found during the channel scan.


----------



## olds403 (Nov 20, 2007)

There is no option to save. When I scan it tells me how many channels it found, I click "ok". On the local channels menu page there is no "save", here are the options, Scan Locals, Add Locals, Edit Name, Delete, Select All, Done, Cancel, Help. There is no save available. If I am missing something let me know.


----------



## olds403 (Nov 20, 2007)

The help menu says that "done" saves the scan. I have done that several times, the new subchannel shows up in the list of scanned local channels on the local channels menu page, but does not show up in the all channels guide or in the list of channels available to add to a custom list.


----------



## Ray [email protected] Network (Dec 28, 2010)

You want to add the channels once the scan is completed. What model receiver do you have - 722/722k, 222k, 612, etc..? Thanks.



olds403 said:


> The help menu says that "done" saves the scan. I have done that several times, the new subchannel shows up in the list of scanned local channels on the local channels menu page, but does not show up in the all channels guide or in the list of channels available to add to a custom list.


----------



## olds403 (Nov 20, 2007)

My receiver is a 722 as stated in my first message. I deleted all the local channels and started from scratch. I checked after deleting them that they were not in the guide. I rescanned and selected all the channels I wanted to add, went to add locals, clicked done, clicked done on the local channels menu page. Went to the guide - all channels, ALL of the channels that I scanned showed up EXCEPT for the new subchannel that I am trying to add. So I am scanning and adding them correctly if the rest show up in the guide. The tuner scans the 47.2 subchannel, it shows in the list of scanned channels on the local channels menu page, it shows a signal strength of 77 when I select it from the list on the local channels menu page but it WILL NOT show up in the guide. I really don't get what is going on. If the tuner sees it, it should be added to the guide. The tuner will not even tune to it by entering the channel number manually from the remote.


----------



## tampa8 (Mar 30, 2002)

When you say not in the guide, do really mean the list of all channels that you pick to _add_ to a guide?

Do you or did you ever use channel locks, could it be hidden/locked somehow?

One other trick, when you see it gets added when you do a scan, that screen - go to edit to give it a name probably what I think it is, METV. Even if it already says that when it gets scanned, put it in manually. (Or any name you want - the premise is to manually name it.)


----------



## olds403 (Nov 20, 2007)

It is not showing up in the guide named "all channels", nor is it in the list of channels to be added to a customized list. I have used locks in the past but never on OTA channels and it should show up somewhere shouldn't it? I did rename it ME TV and it still would not show up. Really don't get it, especially since I deleted all the OTA channels, rescanned and added all the scanned OTA channels and every one shows up except that one. I guess I will keep playing with it and see if I can figure it out. Thanks for the suggestions.


----------



## tampa8 (Mar 30, 2002)

I'll keep thinking too.....

Have you reset the receiver - do a hard reset, while it's on, unplug it, wait about 15 seconds or so, and plug it back in. The daily updates does not do the same thing as a hard reset.


----------



## tampa8 (Mar 30, 2002)

Any progress?


----------



## homeskillet (Feb 3, 2004)

There is a chance that your local station is just sending out the PSIP data for the sub-channel, but the channel isn't actually on the air. 

What is the local station in question?


----------



## tampa8 (Mar 30, 2002)

homeskillet said:


> There is a chance that your local station is just sending out the PSIP data for the sub-channel, but the channel isn't actually on the air.
> 
> What is the local station in question?


It's there, it's ME TV.......


----------



## olds403 (Nov 20, 2007)

The channel is WSYM 47.2 (ME TV), Lansing, Michigan. I am going to check and see if the tuner in my TV will see it and allow it to be viewed. I honestly cannot figure out why it won't show up on the 722.


----------



## olds403 (Nov 20, 2007)

I connected my antenna to my Sony HDTV (which hasn't been connected to the antenna for at least 2 years). Using the tuner in the TV, the channel in question(47.2) had been previously scanned and tuned to it instantly. Not quite sure what the deal is with the 722 and why it doesn't like that channel. I am going to continue playing with it as it has become a challenge now to see if I can get it to work. I did notice that although it shows in the list of scanned channels on the local channel screen, when you go to the add locals it only gives you the option of adding the main channel, not subchannels.


----------



## tampa8 (Mar 30, 2002)

Ok, with that information it won't let you add that subchannel, I thought it would but just didn't show up, then delete just that one main channel, exit, go back and manually add that channel. (Don't scan) Rename_ both_ the main channel and the sub-channel. See if you can add it.


----------



## olds403 (Nov 20, 2007)

I deleted the main channel, manually added it back without scanning. Renamed both the main and subchannel. The subchannel will still not show up in the list of channels in "all channels" or in the list of channels to be added to custom guide lists.


----------



## tampa8 (Mar 30, 2002)

Now that you have done that, do a check switch. I forgot that part.....


----------



## olds403 (Nov 20, 2007)

I did a check switch and no change, still no 47.2 available although it is found when a scan is done.


----------



## tampa8 (Mar 30, 2002)

Tough one......


----------



## olds403 (Nov 20, 2007)

Really strange huh? Has me puzzled too. The channel itself isn't that important, it is SD and doesn't look that good on my TV but thought it might have some interesting old shows on sometimes. Now I just want to know why it won't show up, the challenge has become more important than the channel itself.


----------



## tampa8 (Mar 30, 2002)

olds403 said:


> the challenge has become more important than the channel itself.


lol agree.


----------



## olds403 (Nov 20, 2007)

I did find this discussion about a direct tv tuner that would not show a specific sub channel due to it not being included in the guide data provided.
http://forums.directv.com/pe/action/forums/displaypost?postID=10894575
I am wondering if this is the case as I can find no physical reason that the channel will not show up.


----------



## tampa8 (Mar 30, 2002)

I don't think Dish has to add anything, because it isn't the guide info that's the problem, it's the channel itself. It scans in but does not add to the guides. I have had several sub channels get added by a station, most recently the ABC WTNH station and within minutes of the station putting it on the air, I scanned it in.


----------



## Tiny (Feb 1, 2009)

MY 222k reciever OTA channels will vanish about once a month and I have to rescan and add them back to my guide and when they showed in my guide they showed up in RED not yellow saying Im not subscribed to my local OTA antenna TV which is crazy. its a pain to repeat this process every few weeks but i figure its a dish network bug, just like other bugs they have, but say they dont have LOL.. so I will just keep on keeping on rescanning.....its still better than comcast........LOL:lol:


----------



## Jim5506 (Jun 7, 2004)

The main channel and the subchannel are both multiplexed into the same signal. Simply receiving the main channel should give you both assuming the PSIP data is compatible with the tuner. It sounds like the Dish tuner has a problem with the encoding of the channel info for the subchannel.

Have you talked with the station to see if they are aware of anyone else in the area with the same receiver having the same problem.

I once had a problem with my old Sanyo ATSC tuner and the local PBS station, no sound whatsoever. Other tuners would work OK, but not the Sanyo, which was OK on all the other channels. Turned out there was an anomaly in the PSIP data - found after I called the station and reported it.


----------



## cheetahz (Jul 3, 2012)

once you scanned for the new channel and have saved it you may want to try and go to menu , preferences(8), favorite list (2), choose any guide under my list , select modify list. Punch in channel 47 manually on key pad. The newly scanned channel 47-1 and 47-2 should show up. Place a check by 47-2 then hit save. The channel should be added to that particular guide that you chose. I had the same problem when channel 5 added a 5-3. Hope it works.


----------



## olds403 (Nov 20, 2007)

Nope, didn't work, no 47-2.


----------

